# My husband is a workaholic and I feel like he takes me for granted



## mukey

Hi everyone,

This is my first post on this website. I'm not sure where else to turn.

My husband is a crazy workaholic and it's been bothering me for a long time now. He started a new job in June; it was a job he got through a close contact through one of his previous jobs. The new company he works for gave him a sizable signing bonus (~35k) and the salary he wanted (over 6 figures). We moved to another city for the job. I lost my job in March due to layoffs; I'm still looking for work right now. The job market is really tough. I get resumes out almost daily but haven't gotten any bites yet.

I'm home during the daytime until around 8 or 9pm when my husband gets home. All our friends work so I don't have much interaction during the daytime, except for the security guard downstairs who I go and talk to for a little while every day. All of the daytime groups in my neighbourhood are geared towards older women or moms. I've started doing some volunteer work.

I've spoken to my husband about his working hours and he tells me that it's part of the job and since he received this signing bonus he has to prove himself at work. He says he's under a lot of pressure and I have recognized this. I tell him often that I appreciate that he works so hard and that he is able to provide a good life for us.

The other night we got in a huge fight about priorities; he said I bottled up my emotions and that I am a horrible communicator (his words exactly). I said that I just want to spend more time with him and that I miss him. I told him that I feel worthless for not being able to contribute to the household income and for not having a job. He said that he buys me things all the time (he does) but I told him that I would take less of his money for more of his time any day.

The other night while I was at home I received news that my grandmother had passed away. I called him and he didn't pick up his phone. He texted me a minute later and said, "I'm leaving soon". I told him to call me and when he did a few minutes later, I told him the news about my grandmother. When he got home he said, "sorry about your grandmother; why were you crying?" I told him I was upset. He kissed me on the forehead and said, "sorry". He hasn't asked how I've been doing since. He did work from home the day after my grandmother passed away; that morning he said, "see? I don't always think about work". One of his colleagues (and a good friend of ours) came over in the afternoon and they talked about work stuff for a couple hours.

Now it's Christmas Eve and it's 4pm and he's still not home. Since we had our fight a few nights ago he has been looking over my shoulder every time I receive a text message asking "who's that? What are you talking about? Who are you texting?" I keep in touch with my friends from our hometown by texting since it's the cheapest way. I think he thinks I might be cheating.

I told him that I wanted to leave for a few days so he could see what it's like to not have me around to cook for him, clean the house, drive him around (he doesn't like to drive) and do his laundry. He took it as me saying that I want to leave (divorce) him.

I feel like I can't rely on him for any emotional support. He has been sending me a lot of mixed signals.

What do the ladies think?

Sorry my post is so long.


----------



## major misfit

In all honesty, I don't know exactly what to think. I know that for some men, their pride comes in the size of their paycheck. They feel good about themselves to be able to provide the things for their family that they want them to have. It might be easier for him to WORK than to spend quality time. I don't know your husband, that's just what came to mind. 

I'm kinda like you...hence my username. I was forced into early "retirement" (disability), and though I'm 52 with a 10yo still...my child's peers parents are much younger than I am. I don't seem to fit in anywhere. So I'm home all day b/c I CAN'T work (THAT was a rude awakening, don'tcha know...took me 10 years to adjust), and others my age aren't raising small children for the most part. 

You gotta get busy. You need to find a hobby or interest to do during this time while you're unemployed. Volunteer at a hospital or nursing home...doing something good for someone else can be good for the soul. I'm not a hobby person myself, so I can't practice what I preach. But there's got to be something you could do to occupy your time until you get back on the job. 

I do want to send you my condolences on your grandmother. And wish you luck on your job search.


----------



## MsLonely

Time is not important, enjoying the time being together is important. 

Personally, I saw you have lots of confusions to be cleared. So get them cleared asap before you husband arrives home from a long tiring day.

Since you have free time at home, you can take this good chance to create so many sparks with your husband.

Just an idea:
Taking a shower together, enjoy a romantic meal with lovely music, oil massage, followed by a naughty game and hot sex.

All the time being with him, you spend in being wayward, questioning him instead of loving him.


----------



## greenpearl

MsLonely said:


> Personally, I saw you have lots of confusions to be cleared. So get them cleared asap before you husband arrives home from a long tiring day.
> Since you have free time at home, you can take this good chance to create so many sparks with your husband.
> Taking a shower together, enjoy a romantic meal with lovely music, oil massage, followed by a naughty game and hot sex.
> All the time being with him, you spend in being wayward, questioning him instead of loving him.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Mukey,

Mslonely said something very nice here. 

I know spending time alone all day is tiring, but when your husband is home, you should enjoy spending time together instead of making him more stressed and two of you spending more time in a negative way. 

MM and Pandakiss give very good advice too.  Find a nice forum, chat with people on line, it is a lot of fun. That's what I do. TAM is a very nice forum, most of people here are nice. We are here every day, we talk about all kinds of things here, it is very interesting!!! Friends on forums are actually more fun than friends in real life. More genuine, less pressure! My opinion!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

greenpearl said:


> Friends on forums are actually more fun than friends in real life. More genuine, less pressure! My opinion!


Don't know about this one, I love my real life friends, nothing can replace them, love 'em more than family. BUt yeah, when they are out working everyday & the husband is gone , if you ENJOY computers enough & have a enjoyable hobby, you can find almost any forum under the sun with like minded people posting. Google your specific interest + forum/message board & see what all you can find ! Then you can indulge yourself with other like minded people. It surely helps the time pass! 

If your primary Love Language is "Quality time" (I think for many of us, this means quantity time too unfortunetly!), being married to a Work Aholic will be very very difficult. I am thankful my husband is not this, I would miss him way too much. I'd rather have less money. I used to visit FRUGAL forums just so we can do well living on less. 

He doesn't drive -how odd -why? So you drive him to & from work every day? 

Sounds like you do not enjoy domestic homemaker duties - the cooking, cleaning, laundry. Do you feel finding a Job for yourself will help lift your spirits -being more in contact with people every day ? Would still have the cooking, laundry & cleaning when you get home to catch up on though, considering his hours at work.


----------



## greenpearl

SimplyAmorous said:


> Don't know about this one, I love my real life friends, nothing can replace them, love 'em more than family.


Lucky you! 

I tend to bring people's misery on me, when I am with female friends(I don't have any male friends, you know me), they complain about this and they complain about that, it sounds to me that their world is shattering, but they are fine, they just want some one to listen to their problems. I am done with it. I am not a complainer, I don't like it when people get together and the only thing they do is complaining about their life. 

On forums, I was the same at the beginning, when I see people complaining, I felt that their life is shattered, I feel sad for them. Now I am better, something I have to work on. It is only life, everybody is struggling with something! I shouldn't take it too personally!!!

But I stay away from people in real life, I am nice to them, but I don't want to be close to them!


----------



## AFEH

Mukey,
Your H has a good job and he’s working hard to prove himself. You’re not in debt and you can easily pay the bills.

Neither you or your H doesn’t have a job, you’re in debt and the bills keep rolling in and you can’t pay them. The electric is due to be cut off tomorrow and if you don’t catch up on the arrears on your mortgage your home will be repossessed next month. 

Which situation do you prefer? Sometimes we should count our blessings!

I was a workaholic. Loved my job, covered all the bills and was able to treat my wife. Sometimes you’ve just got to get creative and “plan” things. Do you manage the money? If you don’t then do it. Then you will know what’s spare and you can start planning things. Meals out, weekends away, holidays, activities in the evening. Sit down with your H and his diary. Ask him when his free time is over the next month, book yourself in his diary … and make those plans!!!

Bob


----------



## KTwo

I think you have something there Bob. I am in a similar situation to the person who started this thread. i am beginning to realize that I have to take the initiative and plan things. Set up times to do things together and get them on a calendar. Start talking to each other more about what the next week or month is going to look like.


----------



## mtg2

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mtg2

While I agree with some of the above, a hobby doesn't replace the lack of attention from your husband. I am married to a workaholic, 16 years now. He has not been home before 11 (Thursday was 2 am) once this week until tonight. Much to my surprise, he is on his way. So probably 7:30 ish. I never know when he will be home for sure as work is first and should someone need to meet with him as he is walking out the door, well, then we will just have to wait. We - me and 3 kids. It has always been this way. 

It is all relative. As I would love 8 or 9 or anything regular, it isn't working for you. Let him know that even though you support his efforts that being out of a job coupled with him being gone is taking a toll on you. Tell him you need more support, emotional support, through this. Simple gestures can go a long way and can help maintain a connection. The time can be filled with hobbies but it can't fill the emotional bank or relationship need you may have.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## luvmydarling

mukey,
Your husband could be my twin. I know how it feels like because I'm in the same situation for a long time now. My husband works very long hours too,14-16 hours, and he goes at 7am and is back only by 9 pm. Then,after dinner he works from home for some time. All this has sucked the quality time from us. I also don't work currently and this makes me sooo lonely during the day. Ofcourse,I've gotten used to it. I volunteer once a week at a hospital. I don't even have kids yet so its just me and the walls of the house everyday. I do all the chores,cooking,laundry etc and wait for the husband everyday. This can be so stressful. 
It is important that we stay happy and positive about this phase of our lives. Like others have mentioned, open yourself on forums, start a blog if you enjoy writing(I do this),learn a new hobby(I learnt knitting), meet your friends/talk to family etc.
Look at it this way - you have a chance to take care of yourself, kid(s) and keep the house even more beautiful and clean. Another thing that I forgot to mention is, I plan outdoor activities every 1-2 months,this month we are going to the poconos:smthumbup: . We always go alone on trips because we REALLY need that quAlity time , sometimes we go with friends too. You could do something like this. Plan some outdoor week end activities.Ofcourse, nothing can math the attention and time that we get from our spouses but atleast it will keep you mentally healthy. I went through depression for 5 months in 2009 because I could not handle all this and morever, I moved far far far away from my family,in johannesburg, because my husband got a new job here in New York. And, yes, we need to keep ourselves happy when the husband arrives home. I have seen my husband grow even more sad when he come home,all tired, and sees me upset too.He feels more welcome when he sees me with a smiling face and a warm kiss at the door. that takes all the tiredness off him.

so,try to be happy,and keep looking for a job. Good luck!


----------



## LonelyNLost

Have you heard of the 5 Love Languages? What it seems is going on here is that his primary Love Language is Words of Affirmation. He thinks that he's showing you love by working hard and providing for you, giving you gifts, etc. Your Love Language is quality time. You feel loved when you spend time together, doing things together. You aren't feeling loved by him and he isn't feeling loved by you. Yes, your situation is difficult. It's sounds like staying home all day is NOT for you. Could you volunteer at a school or nursing home? Is there a hobby you could take up while you look for a job? I know it's hard to swallow that your hubby is a workaholic. Mine is too. But it doesn't sound as if that's something that's going to change. So you'll have to figure out how to do the most with the time you've got together.


----------



## Mrs.G

If your husband took you for granted, he would not be working so hard to give you a good life. For many men, the way they show their love is providing.

You need to develop your own independence outside the marriage.


----------



## randa

I think some of you have no idea of what a workaholic actually is. My husband of 25 years works all the time. He works long hours and then when he is home, he is working. Usually it means that working is giving the workaholic a good feeling so he keeps going back for more and more and finally life is unbalanced.

When I was home with the kids I figured it balanced out somewhat but after years of being a SAHM and then working part time, I am now working 30-40 hours a week. Since I will NEVER work as much as he does, he justifies this to mean that it is right and fair that I do most of the household chores and childrearing duties. When he does something it is like we all need to stand up and applaud.

Since working hard is basically a good thing, it is next to impossible to get him to see that he is choosing work over us because it gives him a good feeling--being a husband and father is grunt work and at work he has other people to do that. I wish I had some advice. I am looking for a marriage counselor myself. Sometimes it's easier for a person to hear the truth from an objective observer.


----------



## ahightower84

Hello,

I am sorry to hear about the loss of your grandmother and I will pray for added strength for you and your family.

Well my husband is the same way. So I TRULY know what you mean and how you feel. The best thing to do that has worked for me is to be patient. Men have a ego thats bigger the world itself and when he married you he married you to take care of you and provide to the best of his ability. Thats what he is doing and its up to us as wives to be supportive even when we do not want to. Granted Im talking all this and still have trouble doing it. I know you need a support system and your HUSBAND at home more than he is now, but im sure it will get better with time. 

Good luck


----------



## mrspnick

Sorry, no advice here, just a loud chorus of 'I hear ya, sister!'
I've been married to a workaholic for almost 25 years and we have been together for 29 years. I honestly didn't know what a workaholic was before I got married, so I didn't enter into the relationship thinking that I could change him because, in that respect, I didn't think there was any 'changing' that needed to be made. We were married young and had purchased a home, so I just thought that his obsessive working was a good quality to find in a husband.
Unfortunately, I've discovered the hard way that the man I married has an addictive nature and I've suffered in many different ways over the years. We've been to counseling and have had some pretty good times, but in the end, I always end up feeling like I am at the bottom of the totem pole. I've always played second fiddle to either alcohol, cigarettes, food, tv. or work.(btw, he hasn't drank in 15 years or smoked in 10, but he is obese)
It's a wonderful suggestion that I should put on a negligee and entice my husband....been there, done that. I've initiated many of these times. Sex isn't the issue, because as many with an addictive nature, he's ALWAYS ready for sex, but it is just that, sex. I've now veered away from this as I want more out of the relationship than a quick romp in the hay(not that that's bad once in a while!!). I WANT A RELATIONSHIP!!!! I want to feel like I'm important to him. I want to feel like he WANTS to listen to me and hear about my day and YES, dare I say, pamper me every once in awhile!!!! 
I've tried to sit down with him and agree upon a set of boundaries, but with the nature of his work, it's impossible to make commitments of time.
I could text him 100 times a day(which I don't and would never do)and I would likely never get an answer from him. If I am able to get in contact with him throughout his 15 hour work day, it would be very unlikely that he would be only talking to me(someone else would be in the background that he'd be carrying on a conversation with) OR he is obviously so preoccupied with what is on his desk, he isn't listening to me. 
My 19 year old son came home from his job yesterday(which just so happens to be where his dad manages)and has revealed that he doesn't ever want to have responsibility in his workplace because he doesn't want to neglect his future family. That is so sad for me to hear. This is what he sees from his dad. There was a period of time when my husband was able to get away from work to coach his children's sports teams. See where I'm going with this? Again, he was coaching, spending time with his children(which I'm glad about), but I was always sitting on the sidelines......by myself.
I'm in between jobs right now(starting next week after a 6 week hiatus due to relocation)but I've always tried to be a person who is involved and I've always gone ahead and done things without my husband because we never would have been able to do anything if we'd waited for him.
So, on and on I go. I've gone down the road of not nagging and being understanding to screaming and forcing him to do things with me(I want him to WANT to do things with me). I'm lost and have been feeling like a single mother off and on(more on than off)frequently over the years.


----------



## zohaib

Lady..!
Working is very important for men.
But as u mention above that your husband is not giving you much time.and spending most of his time in the work..
Becoz of his absence in your emotions it is general that he understand the meaning of LEAVE as a Divorce.
Let him first know that all the husband do works for their familybut only wise husbands do it with wisdom (manage their time for their families also.)
Let him feel that whether he is wise husband or not..!? (Coz wise husband don't like this.)
If he thinks he is wise husband then let him know that Wise husbands never ever fight and put out some time for their families...
But remember don't make him feel or make him understand anything while u have a recent quarrel..let the matter be cool for atleast 2 days..then try 

Hope It will help u...


----------



## 40jane

mtg2 said:


> While I agree with some of the above, a hobby doesn't replace the lack of attention from your husband. I am married to a workaholic, 16 years now. He has not been home before 11 (Thursday was 2 am) once this week until tonight. Much to my surprise, he is on his way. So probably 7:30 ish. I never know when he will be home for sure as work is first and should someone need to meet with him as he is walking out the door, well, then we will just have to wait. We - me and 3 kids. It has always been this way.
> 
> It is all relative. As I would love 8 or 9 or anything regular, it isn't working for you. Let him know that even though you support his efforts that being out of a job coupled with him being gone is taking a toll on you. Tell him you need more support, emotional support, through this. Simple gestures can go a long way and can help maintain a connection. The time can be filled with hobbies but it can't fill the emotional bank or relationship need you may have.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree: People always give advice to fill your life with hobbies when it can be an underlying issue in the realtionship and some people use work to cope with their life. This is an ADDICTION that is always applauded and never talked negative about!


----------



## 40jane

mrspnick said:


> Sorry, no advice here, just a loud chorus of 'I hear ya, sister!'
> I've been married to a workaholic for almost 25 years and we have been together for 29 years. I honestly didn't know what a workaholic was before I got married, so I didn't enter into the relationship thinking that I could change him because, in that respect, I didn't think there was any 'changing' that needed to be made. We were married young and had purchased a home, so I just thought that his obsessive working was a good quality to find in a husband.
> Unfortunately, I've discovered the hard way that the man I married has an addictive nature and I've suffered in many different ways over the years. We've been to counseling and have had some pretty good times, but in the end, I always end up feeling like I am at the bottom of the totem pole. I've always played second fiddle to either alcohol, cigarettes, food, tv. or work.(btw, he hasn't drank in 15 years or smoked in 10, but he is obese)
> It's a wonderful suggestion that I should put on a negligee and entice my husband....been there, done that. I've initiated many of these times. Sex isn't the issue, because as many with an addictive nature, he's ALWAYS ready for sex, but it is just that, sex. I've now veered away from this as I want more out of the relationship than a quick romp in the hay(not that that's bad once in a while!!). I WANT A RELATIONSHIP!!!! I want to feel like I'm important to him. I want to feel like he WANTS to listen to me and hear about my day and YES, dare I say, pamper me every once in awhile!!!!
> I've tried to sit down with him and agree upon a set of boundaries, but with the nature of his work, it's impossible to make commitments of time.
> I could text him 100 times a day(which I don't and would never do)and I would likely never get an answer from him. If I am able to get in contact with him throughout his 15 hour work day, it would be very unlikely that he would be only talking to me(someone else would be in the background that he'd be carrying on a conversation with) OR he is obviously so preoccupied with what is on his desk, he isn't listening to me.
> My 19 year old son came home from his job yesterday(which just so happens to be where his dad manages)and has revealed that he doesn't ever want to have responsibility in his workplace because he doesn't want to neglect his future family. That is so sad for me to hear. This is what he sees from his dad. There was a period of time when my husband was able to get away from work to coach his children's sports teams. See where I'm going with this? Again, he was coaching, spending time with his children(which I'm glad about), but I was always sitting on the sidelines......by myself.
> I'm in between jobs right now(starting next week after a 6 week hiatus due to relocation)but I've always tried to be a person who is involved and I've always gone ahead and done things without my husband because we never would have been able to do anything if we'd waited for him.
> So, on and on I go. I've gone down the road of not nagging and being understanding to screaming and forcing him to do things with me(I want him to WANT to do things with me). I'm lost and have been feeling like a single mother off and on(more on than off)frequently over the years.


 feel for you, I know exactly how you feel...it is "lonely" being in a marriage like this! I believe it is learned in childhood and accepted as either "positive" or in your sons case "negative". A man providing for his family is honorable BUT at what costs?


----------



## 40jane

Mrs.G said:


> If your husband took you for granted, he would not be working so hard to give you a good life. For many men, the way they show their love is providing.
> 
> You need to develop your own independence outside the marriage.


Do you think this is the only way a man should show he is providing for his family? I disagree, I believe some men work for their own ego or pride nothing to do...with loving and giving to others just a disguise. Also, men use work to escape and not deal with life similar to an alcoholic. They don't have to deal with anything other than a work related. 

I definitely feel their needs to be a balance in everyone's life. Sometimes our spouse shows us when we are "off" in any of these areas.


----------



## mukey

Thanks very much to everyone who provided feedback on my OP, and thank you for your kind words regarding my grandmother's passing. I really appreciate it.

I just wanted to update everyone on our current situation. A few days after Christmas my husband surprised me with a trip out to Vancouver to see his family. He said that he was overwork, stressed, was feeling pressured and he acknowledged that I was feeling the same way. So he decided to fly us out to Vancouver for 10 days! During the holiday he took 2 work related phone calls (from a needy colleague) and checked his email every morning for about an hour (he is always the first one awake and did a bit of work while the rest of the house was getting ready for the day).

He has discussed the absence of the work/life balance with his boss, who agrees that this is unacceptable. He now works in the evening a couple nights a week and for no more than an hour or two.

On Valentine's Day (we are both anti-Valentines day but that doesn't matter), he came home at 5pm and we spent the entire evening together, went out to dinner, did a little puppy (yes we are thinking about getting a puppy!) shopping, etc.

He is really making an effort and I appreciate that so much. And... he just got a raise so he said that even if I don't find a job in the next few weeks (my benefits will be running out shortly) then we'll still be okay.

I have busied myself with my food blog, Twitter, and a few other forums. I go out a couple times during the week in the evening with some wives of our friends. It's a great release to just sit around, drink beer and chat with the girls who have similar relationship issues. I started with a personal trainer last week, so I can start getting myself back into shape.

Thanks everyone, again. You have no idea how much your posts helped me during that difficult time.


----------



## Ooogles

Responding to you about 'texting is cheap'. Google Voice is free and allows you to make calls from your cell phone for free. I've been using it since August of last year, and it works perfectly. I setup a speed dial on my cell for my new GV phone # and make all of my outgoing calls free. I had my brother get Google Voice so that when he calls me his outgoing is free and I don't use up my minutes. When someone calls me on my regular cell line and it's going to be a long call, I call the person back using Google Voice. Make sure that your voicemail access setting where it says "Direct access to voicemail when calling your Google number from this phone?" is set to yes and pin not required. That way, when you speed dial from your cell, it doesn't keep prompting you for your annoying pin before dialing your outgoing call. 
Not only that, I have a speed dial for free 411 calls on my cell phone 800-246-4411. Set this up for your hubby too. Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Myopia1964

40jane said:


> Do you think this is the only way a man should show he is providing for his family? I disagree, I believe some men work for their own ego or pride nothing to do...with loving and giving to others just a disguise. Also, men use work to escape and not deal with life similar to an alcoholic. They don't have to deal with anything other than a work related.
> 
> I definitely feel their needs to be a balance in everyone's life. Sometimes our spouse shows us when we are "off" in any of these areas.


:iagree:


----------



## sisters359

Originally Posted by 40jane 


> Do you think this is the only way a man should show he is providing for his family? I disagree, I believe some men work for their own ego or pride nothing to do...with loving and giving to others just a disguise. Also, men use work to escape and not deal with life similar to an alcoholic. They don't have to deal with anything other than a work related.
> 
> I definitely feel their needs to be a balance in everyone's life. Sometimes our spouse shows us when we are "off" in any of these areas.


Yep, the truth is out of the bag here, and how do we know? Because we women work, too! I'd *much* rather deal with an issue at work, not matter how bad, than face the unending and thankless job of keeping a house clean, or trying to advise my son on issues that might affect his whole life (talk about pressure!). 

My mom used to talk a lot about work as her refuge--and she was a very traditional housewife (she married in '51). She loved going to work, as many of us do. Psychologists have done studies that show the difference between work- and home- work, and on every account, work at home (like SAHMs do), is extremely stressful: no immediate feedback (ie, will my kid be a healthy, productive adult?), never "finished" and no objective standards (what IS "clean enough?), high responsibility (keep those kids alive) but often little control (you can't keep them in a padded room), etc. Yes, I'm drawing the picture black and white, but you get the point.

If my kids needed me to be a SAHM, I'd do it-but NOTHING else would ever make me go back to that. I love working!


----------



## Myopia1964

sisters359 said:


> Originally Posted by 40jane
> 
> 
> Yep, the truth is out of the bag here, and how do we know? Because we women work, too!


Definitely. That old excuse, "I'm just providing for my family" doesn't hold water anymore since women can now provide for their families just as easily. I have a high-status, high-stress job too, but my BF would always claim that his job was more demanding. No matter how hard my job is, his would always be harder and require more attention. We're both college educated professionals, but since his ego was all wrapped up in his job, he would never acknowledge that I had work demands too. 

Don't fall for that one...work feeds their egos and they get validation and affirmation when they do a good job. It's personally rewarding...it has nothing to do with sacrificing for the family.


----------



## smithsbaby8229

I know how you feel. my husband works seven days a week 8 to 12 hours a day. I get so sick of not having any time with him. In lest someone has been in our shoes then they don't understand what it is like to be married to someone who works all the time. When your out and about you see other couples together, and that just makes you miss him more. The days are long, and when he does get home all he wants to do is wind down, and by the time he does he is ready for bed. Just to do the same thing all over again. Then to make things worse if he works on holidays you really do miss him more then ever because you do not have that family time that you so much need from him. Not to say that you can never make plans because they will always got broken at the last min. Then when you do try to spend time together. All he is worry about is the time, because he has to work the next day.:iagree:


----------



## Coffee Amore

You bumped up a thread from nearly 3 years ago. It's a zombie thread (dead discussion...)


----------

